# Mysore "Heritage City"



## Dockside (Jun 16, 2008)

Mysore is a *must see*, i enjoyed my time here very very much.
The people where great too


----------



## engineer.akash (Oct 3, 2008)

*Mysore Race Club*- _Own a horse,come and race in Mysore.Your horse will love it._











cc indranil banerjee










cc mic










cc travelwithsimon


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Mysore University during Dasara by Learner From Mysore, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Mysore Palace & Mysore Dasara Exhibition grounds by Dileepa Prabhakar, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Multiplex inside Infosys campus, Mysore

SOURCE










Infosys, Mysore by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Some more of Infosys, Mysore


Origami Building (SDB-4) and Multiplex, Infosys Mysore DC by randomsurfer:प्रतीक:Gupte, on Flickr


Infosys Mysore by Ravisankar RP, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Infosys @ Mysore, Karnataka by laloizq, on Flickr


Infosys Campus @ Mysore, India by IntrinsicThoughts, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
@deekshith

Excellent pics


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Aerial view of Infosys campus

Photo copyright: ma pics2


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Brindavan gardens

Photo copyright: Nalamothuonline 










brindavan centre by dreaming high, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Brindavan Garden by abgpt, on Flickr


Brindavan Garden by abgpt, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Brindavan gardens at night and musical fountain


Brindavan Gardens by swantower, on Flickr


Brindavan Gardens by swantower, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Brindavan Gardens by RedEyedRex, on Flickr


fountains of light by frozenleaves, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Multiplex by Venkata Giriprasad.T, on Flickr



SDB by Venkata Giriprasad.T, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Mysore GEC-6 by InfosysTechnologies, on Flickr


GEC 2 from Food court 1 by manucertain, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Infosys Campus, Mysore*

Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Source


*Mysore Palace with Illumination*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Source


*Mysore Palace with Illumination*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos :cheers: more please...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Source
*
Mysore Palace with Illumination*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*K R Circle, Mysore *


K R Circle, Mysore by mysoreone.com - One City Infinite Admirers...!!!, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Old Bank Road, Mysore*


Sayyaji Rao Road, Mysore by mysoreone.com - One City Infinite Admirers...!!!, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful building in the first page, appears to be a mixture of Indian architecture with Western architecture ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

engineer.akash said:


> *Mysore outer ring road u/c*
> 
> Eastern side Bangalore-Bannur


cross posting


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

engineer.akash said:


> *Mysore outer ring road u/c*
> 
> Eastern side Bangalore-Bannur


cross posting


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*KR Circle - Krishnaraja Circle, Mysore - Illuminated for Dasara Festival *


K R Circle, Mysore by mysoreone.com - One City Infinite Admirers...!!!, on Flickr

http://www.facebook.com/nammamysore


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*KR Circle - Krishnaraja Circle, Mysore - Illuminated for Dasara Festival *


K R Circle, Mysore by mysoreone.com - One City Infinite Admirers...!!!, on Flickr

http://www.facebook.com/nammamysore


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Krishna Raja Circle - K R Circle | illuminated during Mysore Dasara 2012*


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*MCTD - Mysore City Bus Stand*


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Mysore City from Chamundi Hills by double-'O'-7, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Illuminated Mysore Palace by double-'O'-7, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*KRS*


India by amarkalloe, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*KRS*


India by amarkalloe, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*KRS*


India by amarkalloe, on Flickr


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Mysore street *



engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Mysore Palace *



engineer.akash said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotaro70s/8445769593/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> License Some rights reserved by cotaro70s


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Namma Mysore from Chamundi Hills*



Copyrights:- Govind Vishwanath


----------



## MysoreOne (Nov 1, 2012)

*Oriental Research Institute(ORI),Maharaja College, Yuvaraja College and Play Grounds of Mysore University*










CC:- UoM


----------



## CHETHANMYSURU (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful Posts....


----------



## CHETHANMYSURU (Aug 1, 2015)

Wonderful photo


----------



## CHETHANMYSURU (Aug 1, 2015)

GOOD CAPTURE


----------

